# Style Of The Week 19/03/08 - Oatmeal Stout



## Stuster (19/3/08)

With winter approaching (even if the weather's not cooling down much here at least), a brewer's thoughts turn to dark beers. One dark style that's perfect for a winter's night is Oatmeal Stout, BJCP style 13C. It's not a beer that's widely available commercially here, but the home brew versions I've tried have been delicious.

Some links
The Jamil Show on Oatmeal Stout
BYO article
Big AHB thread on OS

So any information on Grains? Hops? Yeast? Partial mash options? Conditioning time? Any commercial examples you've tried? Let us all know all you know about this beer so we can all brew better beer. :chug: 




> 13C. Oatmeal Stout
> 
> Aroma: Mild roasted grain aromas, often with a coffee-like character. A light sweetness can imply a coffee-and-cream impression. Fruitiness should be low to medium. Diacetyl medium-low to none. Hop aroma low to none (UK varieties most common). A light oatmeal aroma is optional.
> 
> ...


----------



## troydo (19/3/08)

good timing!! i was just writing up one of these.. will post when i get home! but will be watching intently!


----------



## beers (19/3/08)

Haha.. I was just doing some research for my 1st bash at an Oatmeal Stout & am currently reading this thread in another window - http://forum.northernbrewer.com/viewtopic.php?t=40009
Looks like a winner of a recipe.


----------



## kevnlis (19/3/08)

I like Galaxy and Northdown fermented with the White Labs Cream Ale yeast.


----------



## randyrob (19/3/08)

what are people using for oatmeal, i've got a box of this in the cupboard?





Rob.


----------



## kevnlis (19/3/08)

I use Home Brand Rolled Oats. Cheap as and works just as good. I boil them for 10 minutes then add them to the strike water.


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/3/08)

randyrob said:


> what are people using for oatmeal, i've got a box of this in the cupboard?
> 
> View attachment 18202
> 
> ...



Hey Rob.

Baird's make malted oats. Pretty sure at least one site sponsor would sell them.  

Definitely a style I gotta have a crack at sooner rather than later. 

Warren -


----------



## beers (19/3/08)

kevnlis said:


> I like Galaxy and Northdown fermented with the White Labs Cream Ale yeast.



Seems a little pale   :lol:


Edit - I think I recall Jamil saying that quick oats are pre-gelatinized & therefore can be just thrown into the mash?


----------



## kevnlis (19/3/08)

Sorry beers, I figured we were assuming oats and Roasted Barley would be in there as well


----------



## SJW (19/3/08)

As long as they are Quick Oats just throw em in the mash


----------



## Dave86 (19/3/08)

I brewed one of these (sort of) as an imperial partial with the malt shovel oatmeal stout kit thrown straight into the fermenter. recipe here Hasn.t been in the bottle for a year yet, but still very drinkable in cooler weather, looking forward to a few more samplings this winter, may have to put one in the fridge now... <_<


----------



## jendres (19/3/08)

beers said:


> Haha.. I was just doing some research for my 1st bash at an Oatmeal Stout & am currently reading this thread in another window - http://forum.northernbrewer.com/viewtopic.php?t=40009
> Looks like a winner of a recipe.



I think this recipe was in an issue of BYO recently. The one about chocolate malts.


----------



## troydo (19/3/08)

The one in the byo has alot of corn syrup...


----------



## beers (19/3/08)

Jeff E said:


> I think this recipe was in an issue of BYO recently. The one about chocolate malts.



Maybe. I believe Kris England (aka mashweasel) was writing a series of articles for BYO on dark malts.

FWIW I've since read that Choc Malt has no place in an OS (?) so my previous post is probably misplaced in this thread.


----------



## goatherder (19/3/08)

I made one on the weekend just gone. It's a repeat of the recipe I made 12 months ago which was tops. Silky smooth, heaps of flavour and a killer head on every glass. Last time I held the RB back until 15mins before the end of the mash, this time it went in at the start. I'm not anticipating a lot of difference. I'll use malted oats next time as my LHBS will have them in stock soon.

I think the important bits in an Oatmeal stout are:
- Oats (kind of obvious)
- An English ale yeast, ferment it coolish to restrict the esters
- Bittering hops only, use an English or neutral variety
- A good hit of RB - it's not a stout without plenty of RB
- Plenty of specialty malts for complexity. I disagree with you beers, chocolate malt should be in because it's awesome.
- High mash temp to balance the drying effect of all the dark grains.

Here is the recipe I used on Saturday:

77% IMC Pale Malt
8% Uncle Toby's Quick Oats
6% Pale Choc Malt
5% Roast Barley
4% Dark English Crystal

Mash at 68 for 60min to 1.050
60min boil

NZ Goldings flowers at 60min to 30 IBUs

Wyeast 1469 from slurry at 19 deg for 2 weeks


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/3/08)

goatherder said:


> I made one on the weekend just gone. It's a repeat of the recipe I made 12 months ago which was tops. Silky smooth, heaps of flavour and a killer head on every glass. Last time I held the RB back until 15mins before the end of the mash, this time it went in at the start. I'm not anticipating a lot of difference. I'll use malted oats next time as my LHBS will have them in stock soon.
> 
> I think the important bits in an Oatmeal stout are:
> - Oats (kind of obvious)
> ...



That looks like a mighty fine recipe there goatherder. I particularly like your choice of yeast :beerbang: 
Reckon that will be on the to brew list for winter supping :chug: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## beers (20/3/08)

goatherder said:


> - Plenty of specialty malts for complexity. I disagree with you beers, chocolate malt should be in because it's awesome.



I'm happy to be corrected... I love pale choc & it will make it's way into my OS  

I was just going on what Kris mentions here - http://forum.northernbrewer.com/viewtopic....mp;&start=7


----------



## Stubbie (14/5/08)

Hi All,

After lurking on this site for at least 6 months - it's just mighty informative - this is my first post. A delicious stout is one of the styles that I'm really keen on brewing a good example. I brewed my first AG stout, an Oatmeal Stout, a couple of nights ago and only just stumbled across this thread (obviously, I haven't been lurking enough !!!). Based my recipe on Jamil Zainasheff's in 'Brewing Classic Styles'. As per JS's recommendation, I toasted my (Aldi) minute oats until they goldened and gave off a biscuity/nutty aroma. 

4.20 kg Maris Otter
0.35 kg Amber malt
0.25 kg Crystal
0.35 kg Choc malt
0.25 kg Roasted Barley
0.60 kg Flaked Oats
45g EKG @ 60 min (30 IBU)
Wyeast 1318

Bairds everything, but the oats. Mashed @ 68 deg for 90 min. Boiled for 90 min. OG 1052. Fermenting @ 20 deg.

Very much looking forward to tasting time, but the wait is agonising  . I figure a good distraction in the mean time will be to brew something else ...........  

Cheers


----------



## Duff (14/5/08)

Stubbie,

For a first AG stout, it looks great. Well done. I also brewed one last weekend, receipe as follows. Found out when I pulled the oats out of the cupboard that SWMBO had used some recently so wasn't at the 10% addition I would have liked:

08-21 Oatmeal Stout

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.60
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.34
Anticipated SRM: 34.6
Anticipated IBU: 29.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.2 6.90 kg. Marris Otter England 1.038 3
4.7 0.40 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.033 2
5.8 0.50 kg. Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 254
4.7 0.40 kg. JWM Roasted Wheat Australia 1.032 726
4.7 0.40 kg. Crystal UK 1.034 74

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Target Pellet 9.00 23.1 60 min.
40.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.30 6.7 20 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1084 Irish Ale


----------



## Stuster (14/5/08)

Stubbie said:


> a biscuity/nutty aroma.



Good to see you've got that in. What style would be complete without a bit of ahhhh wellll ummmmm ..... biscuity.... :lol: 




Stubbie said:


> I figure a good distraction in the mean time will be to brew something else ...........



Always the best answer. :super: 

Have a look at some of the other style of the weeks and if you're not inspired to make some of those by the time you're finished, you're not a real brewer.


----------



## Moculta Masher (14/5/08)

Stuster said:


> With winter approaching (even if the weather's not cooling down much here at least), a brewer's thoughts turn to dark beers. One dark style that's perfect for a winter's night is Oatmeal Stout, BJCP style 13C. It's not a beer that's widely available commercially here, but the home brew versions I've tried have been delicious.
> 
> Some links
> The Jamil Show on Oatmeal Stout
> ...


----------



## NeilArge (14/5/08)

Great to see you (us) Barossans keeping things going!
I've made about half a dozen OS - all as partial mashes. While I quite liked them, I found that the ones I made had a slightly unpleasant sour taste - a bit cloying on the tongue. I don't have my recipe book here so can't give specs but has anyon else had this problem and, more importantly, how do you solve it? I have to admit though, you've all got me inspired to have another crack, this time at an AG version. 

Cheers

ToG


----------



## Stubbie (15/5/08)

> Found out when I pulled the oats out of the cupboard that SWMBO had used some recently so wasn't at the 10% addition I would have liked:



In my last OS attempt, a partial, I used 250g of flaked oats and thought the result was barely noticeable. But then I suspect that last brew had a greater quantity of dark malts than this latest AG version - if that is indeed a factor? S'pose I'll never know for sure because who knows exactly what goes into kits? But that's the motivation for upping the flaked oats to 600g ie. 10%.




> Good to see you've got that in. What style would be complete without a bit of ahhhh wellll ummmmm ..... biscuity.... laugh.gif



:huh: Now that you do mention it, sure does appear quite frequently. I'll play the newb card in my defence. Who knows whether much biscuity flavour will end up in the OS? One thing's for sure; by the time the flaked oats began to golden up, the aroma in the kitchen was marvellous. Biscuity and Nutty is a spot on description. Even my wife said that the house smelled like someone was baking oatmeal biscuits. If any of that flavour ends up in the brew, by whatever chance, then bring it on I reckon.  

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (15/5/08)

Stubbie said:


> Now that you do mention it, sure does appear quite frequently. I'll play the newb card in my defence.



It's just what Jamil's big thing with a number of styles, but it certainly sounds like a good idea for this style. I agree about the toasted oats. Smell marvellous. :icon_drool2:


----------



## lobo (15/5/08)

hi all, i dont know about the etuqiute(spelling) on these threads, but i would like to post my recipe of this style, which i intend to brew in the next month.

this will be my 2nd ag attempt, currently setting up for ag. i dont know how to post straight from promash, so here it is longhand.

3kg jwm trad ale 51.3%
1.5 wyermann munich 2 25.6%
.5 flaked oats 8.5%
.3 wheat malt 5.1%
.3 jwm choc malt 5.1%
.25 jwm roast barley 4.3%

wye challanger 30g @60min, 10g @30mins 

ibu 38.5, og 1065
i have one guinness clone longneck with the 'guinness' wyeast. or i was thinking nottingham, flocs well and i keg and only have 2 kegs, so this one wont age.

any thoughts/comments would be great.

cheers

Lobo


----------



## SJW (15/5/08)

> Here is the recipe I used on Saturday:
> 
> 77% IMC Pale Malt
> 8% Uncle Toby's Quick Oats
> ...



No flaked Barley Scott?


----------



## goatherder (15/5/08)

SJW said:


> No flaked Barley Scott?



Nope, no flaked barley. It's one of those ingredients I haven't got around to using yet. Why do you ask?


----------



## SJW (15/5/08)

> Nope, no flaked barley. It's one of those ingredients I haven't got around to using yet. Why do you ask?


I just though that FB was a must for body in any stout.

:icon_offtopic: a little, well it started out a Oatmeal Stout then I realised I had 500g of Flaked Barley so I up'ed the IBU's and made it an FES. What do u think? Also in an Oatmeal Stout would the Oatmeal make up for the Flaked Barley not being in it or would u have both?

This is my Stout recipe, it's always pretty close to this but this time I will use Black malt instead of RB.

Stout 
Foreign Extra Stout 


Type: All Grain
Date: 21/04/2010 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 32.05 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Keg Beer 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5000.00 gm Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 76.92 % 
500.00 gm Barley, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.69 % 
400.00 gm Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBC) Grain 6.15 % 
350.00 gm Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 5.38 % 
250.00 gm Crystal Malt - Dark (Thomas Fawcett) (350.0 EBC) Grain 3.85 % 
75.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 35.4 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
11.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (DCL #US-05) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.00 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 35.4 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 97.6 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 6500.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 13.56 L Grain Temperature: 15.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 15.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 76.7 C 68.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 90.0 C 76.0 C


----------



## goatherder (15/5/08)

SJW said:


> I just though that FB was a must for body in any stout.
> 
> :icon_offtopic: a little, well it started out a Oatmeal Stout then I realised I had 500g of Flaked Barley so I up'ed the IBU's and made it an FES. What do u think? Also in an Oatmeal Stout would the Oatmeal make up for the Flaked Barley not being in it or would u have both?
> 
> This is my Stout recipe, it's always pretty close to this but this time I will use Black malt instead of RB.




Now I follow you. I'm not sure about the FB - I'm sure plenty have used it for that, I haven't given it a try. The oats gives a silky type mouthfeel, very nice and smooth drinking. I don't see why you couldn't use both but in my experience the oats work OK by themselves in the style. I like the look of your recipe, should be a great winter warmer.


----------



## SJW (15/5/08)

Thanks, I might go with a yeat that throws a feew more esters, maybe Nottingham or a Wyeast?


----------



## edoeven (12/6/08)

heres the recipe I formulated for an OS after reading up this thread and a few others- will see how it turns out in a week or so  cant wait hehe

4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 72.00 % 
0.60 kg Flaked Oats (2.0 SRM) Grain 9.60 % (homebrand quick oats)
0.35 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 5.60 % 
0.30 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 4.80 % 
0.25 kg Carafa III (Weyermann) (525.0 SRM) Grain 4.00 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 3.20 % 
0.05 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (660.0 SRM) Grain 0.80 % 
30.00 gm Green Bullet [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 32.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Green Bullet [11.00 %] (10 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 

23L batch @ 72%eff

[email protected] single infusion-batch sparge
fermenting with us-05 (not the best for the style I guess, but I had a yeast cake sitting around to use)


----------



## drsmurto (25/6/08)

After drooling my way thru this thread and the 10 page thread linked in the 1st post i realised what i need to brew. I have 1kg of flaked oats in the freezer that i bought from a health food store so am unsure as to whether i need to do a beta-glucan rest first?

Anyway, here's the recipe - not sure on yeast to use. 1028, 1275, 1469 or 1084

25L, OG 1.058, EBC 84, IBU 42

4.75 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 71.43 % 
0.75 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 11.28 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 7.52 % 
0.30 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 4.51 % 
0.20 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 3.01 % 
0.15 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 2.26 % 
10.00 gm Green Bullet [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 13.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 21.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.70 %] (20 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Fuggles [5.40 %] (20 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 

Mishmash of hops as they are open and i need to use them up.

I will have 1028 and 1007 yeast cakes available in the next few weeks or the yeast listed above. 

Bit of help from the oatmeal stout gurus please? Also, should i toast the oats for the extra buscuity/nutty flavour or maybe add some amber to an already overcomplicated grain bill?  <_< 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## Stubbie (26/6/08)

Hey Dr S,

Some feedback on my own version. It pours and tastes super silky smooth. I don't think the 600g of flaked oats went overboard at all. In all honesty I haven't brewed enough with toasted/untoasted flaked oats to draw a conclusion either way on what is the better option. However, I can say that I very much like the result. The few commerical OS samples I've tried just dont compare with the the toast and biscuit flavours. I don't think you'll be disappointed if you toast the flaked oats. Perhaps you may be swayed by the fact that there's no crystal in your recipe? (not that I'm suggesting you necessarily need it).

One point worth considering. I'm not one for going overboard with roasted barley and overdoing the roastiness. However, my version came out quite mild in roastiness terms, something I put down to the hefty dose of flaked oats. If I were to give my recipe another go, I'd probably up the roasted barley from 250g to 350g. Or, perhaps the 200g RB plus 150g Black in your recipe may be the way to go?

Cheers.


----------



## drsmurto (27/6/08)

Thanks for the update on your OS stubbie. Beginning to think there were no fans of OS.....

Think i will toast them, the idea of biscuity/nutty flavour in a stout has me wishing i wasnt at work and its only just gone 10am......  

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## tim_mortensen (27/6/08)

Hi Dr S,

Just made this OS which was well received at our club tasting this week. It is based on Jamil's recipe.

Toasting the oats is definitely a good idea. Really gives a nice oatmeal cookie flavour to the beer, and helps provide the complexity between the sweetness and the roasty flavours which this style requires. However, I may have toasted them a bit too long, as the beer did not have quite have enough of the oily mouthfeel that the oats provide.

Next time I will try toasting about 75% of them, and adding the rest untoasted. I did a single infusion mash with no mash out, but did find a slow sparge, and resorted to rice hulls. So a rest is probably a good idea.

23L, Effic = 73%, OG 1.058, FG 1.018, ABV 5.2%

Fermentables:
4.26 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter 72.24 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked 8.48 % 
0.34 kg Brown Malt (Bairds) 5.77 % 
0.34 kg Chocolate Malt 5.77 % 
0.23 kg Medium Crystal Malt (Bairds) 3.90 % 
0.23 kg Roasted Barley 3.85 % 

Hops:
75.00 gm Fuggles 4.80 % (60 min boil) 38.2 IBU

Yeast:
Coopers Sparkling Ale, Starter 1000 ml, pitched at high krausen and fermented between 17 18C.

Miscellaneous:
7.00 gm Calcium Carbonate (In mash and sparge)

Notes:
Toast oats in oven at 149C until they begin to slightly colour and get a cookie flavour/aroma. This took about 90 min in my oven, which was perhaps a bit long, as what they gained in flavour and aroma, they lost in the oily mouthfeel flavour.

Mash:
Single Infusion mash for 90 min at 67C, at 3L/kg. Dropped to 64C after 45min. Added 2L boiling water back to 67C. No mash out (though resulted in a slow run-off, has to add some rice hulls).

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## drsmurto (27/6/08)

Hmmmmm. Was thinking maybe of doing a 50/50 spilt of toasted/untoasted. Hedging my bets? :huh:  

Think i need to get the 1469 yeast on the stir plate tonight to inspire me.

I now have 5 OS recipes in beersmith and my mashed up version of all of them...... damn you all!


----------



## Tim F (13/7/08)

We're brewing up a double batch of oatmeal stout tomorrow! Heres the plan:


```
Anticipated OG:		  1.050	Plato:			 12.40

Anticipated EBC:		 157.6

Anticipated IBU:		  29.0



Grain/Extract/Sugar

  %	 Amount	 Name						  Origin		Potential EBC

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 69.0	 6.00 kg.  Pale Ale Malt (2-row)		 Australia	  1.037	  5

  9.8	 0.85 kg.  Chocolate Malt				Great Britain  1.034   1258

  8.6	 0.75 kg.  Roasted Barley				Great Britain  1.029   1523

  6.9	 0.60 kg.  Crystal 150L				  Great Britain  1.033	160

  5.7	 0.50 kg.  Flaked Oats				   America		1.033	  5



Hops



 Amount	 Name							  Form	Alpha  IBU  Boil Time

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 37.00 g.	 Willamette						Whole	7.10  23.1  60 min.

 15.00 g.	 Willamette						Whole	7.10   3.2  20 min.

 12.00 g.	 Cascade						   Pellet   5.75   2.2  20 min.

  5.00 g.	 Willamette						Whole	7.10   0.5  1 min.





Yeast

-----

Wyeast 1728 Scottish Ale
```

I'm still fiddling with the hops a bit. Going to use a couple of ounces of Williamette flowers, and a bit of cascade at 20 minutes for something different. I still don't know what temperature will work best for the 1728 but maybe 17-18C?


----------



## Stuster (13/7/08)

That's a fair amount of dark malts there, Tim. I'd say you could cut back a bit on the choc and RB and still get plenty of roastiness. I think the Cascade will be ok if you want to experiment. With that yeast, it's a really hardy beast and it will keep chugging along at down to 13C.


----------



## Tim F (13/7/08)

And I actually already cut the dark malts back a bit from the recipe I copied that from! Too late to make further changes now as it's already crushed, so fingers crossed it'll come out ok. Thanks for the tip re yeast!


----------



## edoeven (13/7/08)

the recipe I posted above turned out quite well, pretty happy with it  
next time I might go with slightly more RB, oats, & choc, slightly less crystal, less late hops.

damn tasty drop regardless!


----------



## Stubbie (28/8/08)

Update on my oatmeal stout (as per post #18).

This brew was bottled to allow a goodly portion to age. Well, I thought it tasted pretty good after only a few wks after bottling. Boy, what a difference after 3 mths. This stuff has mellowed and is now tasting beauuuuuutiful. Roasty and a fantastic chocolately flavour. When it pours it's almost oil like. So smooth. Not only my best ever stout, but by miles.  

The only thing I'd like to improve is the head retention. It pours with a good head, but the retention isn't all that flash. Not really sure why - maybe it's the effect of 10% oats :unsure:

Stubbie.


----------



## reviled (21/10/09)

Bump :icon_cheers: 

So anyone used malted oats yet? Ive acquired some and keen to do a good oatmeal stout, thinking 15% oats, allthough tempted to go to 20%?? Too far?? 

Also, as a starting point for my recipe, I want something richer than bill gates, so heres what ive come up with but im still noob as with dark beers so keen for some feedback?

25% Global Kolsch
20% Global Vienna
20% Global Munich
15% Malted Oats
6% Global CaraDark
6% Cara Aroma
4% Roast Barley
2% Black
2% Melanoiden - will I need this? :unsure:


----------



## Effect (27/7/10)

Got this one going through my head at the moment...

74% Base
12% Oats (the quick variety)
5% Roasted barley
5% Choc malt (dare I use my choc chit? or save that for a special brew  )
4% Dark Crystal

1.056 and 35 IBU (northern brewer @60). Mashing at 67.

Now, I was originally considering going for some 1469 to ferment this one out with...but, all the cool kids seem to chucking in a belgian or saison yeast into their beers...so I might go with 3711. Apart from the choice of yeast, how is this recipe looking? Does it need more bitterness?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## drsmurto (27/7/10)

Phillip said:


> Got this one going through my head at the moment...
> 
> 74% Base
> 12% Oats (the quick variety)
> ...



I had planned on having an oatmeal stout on tap for this weekends gathering but haven't managed to free up a keg. I'll pour of a few tasters out of the cc cube for you to taste.

It's an oatmeal version of Warrens 3 shades bulked up to OG 1.052 and 40 IBU - Link

I'd personally save the choc chit for something that will highlight it, say an english brown or brown porter. The recipe looks fine to me, I'll happily help you drink it :icon_cheers: 

And while you are up here you can take my choc chit as i don't like it.


----------



## Bribie G (27/7/10)

Mmmm choc chit - I've got probably the last 3k in the world sealed up tighter than a fish's proverbial, in my freezer  
I've just bottled one off for the QABC a few days ago and had a sneaky last night, turning out very drinkable so far.

4000 BB Ale
750 quick oats
500 Roast Barley
330 Carapils
250 Choc Chit
250 Amber Malt
200 Caraaroma 67 degrees 90 min

45 Progress 6.3%AA 60 min 
15 Styrians 10 min

150 moist brown sugar 
Wyeast Irish 1084

:icon_cheers:

Edit: doc, I've found Choc Chit to be great in a darker Yorkie such as a John Smiths or Camerons of Hartlepool. Used it in the stout as the BJCP mentions "chocolate and cream" :icon_drool2:


----------



## uncyp (27/7/10)

Thanks for reviving the post guys - I am very keen to do an oatmeal stout for my next brew - does anyone have a tried and tested OS recipe for Extract or Partial?


----------



## uncyp (27/7/10)

BUMP - anyone?


----------



## Bribie G (27/7/10)

Problem with extract or, to a degree, partial is that the oats need to be mashed with a fairly high diastatic grain malt to convert the oats - you could probably get away with it using a fairly diastatic malt such as 2 kilos of Barrett Burston Ale with 750g of quick oats. Australian malt extract is AFAIK non diastatic. In the UK you can get diastatic malt extract - if you have ever heard the old brand name "EDME" that stands for Essex Diastatic Malt Extract. 
So I don't see how you could do an extract version. I was down at Craftbrewer on Sunday and jokingly talked about an oats extract essence and apparently there is one, but I forget which one they said, maybe you could use a spoonful of that as a 'fudge' exercise 

Edit: if you Google Diastatic Malt Extract you'll see that Muntons do a couple but mostly aimed at bakers - dunno if you could get it over here.


----------



## winkle (27/7/10)

BribieG said:


> Mmmm choc chit - I've got probably the last 3k in the world sealed up tighter than a fish's proverbial, in my freezer
> I've just bottled one off for the QABC a few days ago and had a sneaky last night, turning out very drinkable so far.
> 
> 4000 BB Ale
> ...



Bribie, I'm still farting about with the recipe, but I'll be bunging one down in the next week, I was only going to use 350gm Oats but that just seems girly after looking at your qtys. so I might have to man up. I'll post up the recipe after I've nailed it, def using Wyeast 3711 though 'cause its cool.


----------



## mje1980 (25/2/11)

Doing one today

77.5% Simpsons MO
5% Roast barley
5% Pale choc
5% Simpsons golden naked oats
7.5% Quick oats. 

Galena 60

I always add all my dark malts at the last 15 mins, so for salts, i've gone 16g cal chl ( double batch ) and some citric ( always add some ). Im not sure if this will have an effect on the dryness, but my milds come out dry so, we'll see. Our water is fairly soft. 

1.044
33 IBU

1968 or 1469.


----------



## randyrob (25/2/11)

Thos one won me "Best of Show" at the Australian Nationals

*Halfluck - Oatmeal Stout* (Oatmeal Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Colour (SRM): 42.4 (EBC): 83.5
Bitterness (IBU): 30.4 (Average)

72.89% TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
7.71% Flaked Oats
5.82% JWM Amber Malt
5.82% JWM Chocolate Malt
3.88% JWM Crystal 140
3.88% JWM Roast Barley

2.3 g/L Goldings - E.K. (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05

Full Recipe ==> http://www.brewmate.net/recipes/DPhHq4CGSFbHq2wAaFLH.xml

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Cheers Rob :icon_cheers:


----------



## mje1980 (25/2/11)

Jesus mate, i'll keep that recipe in mind when i do another!! Thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## fcmcg (25/2/11)

First time I did an oatmeal , I ended up with a slow sparge ( not quite stuck ) because I didn't pre cook or gelatinize the oats..it will also help the beta glutans work better...
I did cook them in the microwave and as brew day would have it , used them for a slight temp correction .
I do like an oatmeal stout....


----------



## Jimmeh (25/2/11)

Hey Rob. give Jamil some credit


----------



## randyrob (25/2/11)

Jimmeh said:


> Hey Rob. give Jamil some credit




Who


----------



## mje1980 (25/2/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> First time I did an oatmeal , I ended up with a slow sparge ( not quite stuck ) because I didn't pre cook or gelatinize the oats..it will also help the beta glutans work better...
> I did cook them in the microwave and as brew day would have it , used them for a slight temp correction .
> I do like an oatmeal stout....




Hey mate i used quick oats, as ran off as fast as hell, no worries whatsoever. Was a few points up on my gravity, which is always a good thing hehe.


----------



## Jimmeh (25/2/11)

randyrob said:


> Who



Some guy... I think he wears a shirt?


----------



## mje1980 (18/3/11)

Hey guys, my oatmeal stout is very nice, but it has no bloody head at all?!!. I used quick oats, should i have done a cereal mash??. Tastes nice though.


----------



## Silo Ted (13/4/11)

Going to have a crack at my first Oatmeal Stout on the weekend. Hoping for a big silky smoothness that the style can have, but also aiming for a roasty, chocolate taste and a slightly sweet finish. Using up what I have in the larder, does this grain bill seem overcomplicated ? Maybe the biscuit malt and the light crystal is a waste and will be buried under the other flavours. 

26L batch

3500.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter 
1000.00 gm Pilsner Malt 
750.00 gm Oats, Flaked
230.00 gm Chocolate Malt
200.00 gm Roasted Barley
100.00 gm Biscuit Malt 
100.00 gm Brown Malt 
100.00 gm Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L 
100.00 gm Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L 

Mash @ 68c

Hops will be Fuggles (havent decided on the scedule yet) and fermenting with either WY1084 Irish Ale or WLP005 British Ale


----------



## jayse (13/4/11)

mje1980 said:


> Hey guys, my oatmeal stout is very nice, but it has no bloody head at all?!!. I used quick oats, should i have done a cereal mash??. Tastes nice though.



That does happen with oats, try and get the most out of the other malts etc rather then thinking the oats will do it 




Silo Ted said:


> Going to have a crack at my first Oatmeal Stout on the weekend. Hoping for a big silky smoothness that the style can have, but also aiming for a roasty, chocolate taste and a slightly sweet finish. Using up what I have in the larder, does this grain bill seem overcomplicated ? Maybe the biscuit malt and the light crystal is a waste and will be buried under the other flavours.
> 
> 26L batch
> 
> ...


A few things I notice but to drunk to be of help.


----------



## manticle (14/4/11)

I'm looking at an oat stout also for Saturday.

Must be the right time for it.

Type:	All grain	Size:	30 liters
Color:	165 HCU (~49 SRM) 
Bitterness:	30 IBU
OG:	1.057	FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	5.8% v/v (4.6% w/w)
Grain: 6kg Simpsons MO
300g Briess Victory
200g Simpsons dark crystal 
300g Simpsons chocolate
200g JSimpsons black patent
600g Roasted barley
500g Simpsons Golden naked oats (toasted)
Mash:	70% efficiency, 67 degrees, SI
Boil:	60 minutes	SG 1.041	42 liters
Hops:	75g Fuggles (4.75% AA, 60 min.)
Wy 1099

Water additions yet to be worked out but probably some CaCl2 (2 or 3 grams) and a gram or 2 of CaCO3

Critique welcomed


----------



## Effect (14/4/11)

manticle said:


> I'm looking at an oat stout also for Saturday.
> 
> Must be the right time for it.
> 
> ...



what are the percentages of your grains?


----------



## Effect (14/4/11)

Chocolate Oatmeal Stout

1.063

BB ale 59% 
Abbey 15% 
Oats (quick) 10.0% 
Choc 5% 
Dark Crystal 4% 
RB 4% 
Brown Malt 2.0% 
Amber 1.0% 

Mashed at 66

60 min addition of Northern Brewer for 45 IBU 

It's in the cube ATM, and unsure whether to go with some 1469 (that I would have to build up) or a us-05 yeast cake? What are your thoughts?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## manticle (14/4/11)

Phillip said:


> what are the percentages of your grains?




74% MO
3.6% Victory
3.6% choc
2.5% black
2.5% dark crystal
7% Roast Barley
6% oats


----------



## Effect (14/4/11)

manticle said:


> 74% MO
> 3.6% Victory
> 3.6% choc
> 2.5% black
> ...




Looks really roasty and tasty! Only thing I would think to change it: 1) less roast (since you have a good amount of the choc and black - you could lower it by 2%) 2) more oats (I love em). I was going to say increase the crystal, but your BU:GU and mash temp should give you balance.

Love oatmeal stouts and it is the right time to give em a roll. Are you adding your dark grains with your sparge water? Think I read that somewhere. Let us know how that goes.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## manticle (14/4/11)

I'm looking at adding the dark grains in about ten minutes out from the end of the mash. Not sure whether to cold steep them first.

I'm also considering replacing some of the black with some carafa II and still toying a little with amounts of roast. If I do change them it will be a small change in a downwards direction as you suggest.

I will only have 500g of the naked but could look at adding in some rolled oats to push the oat level.

Cheers


----------



## Silo Ted (14/4/11)

Manticle, have you done this recipe before, and if so how would you describe the end result upon tasting ? 

I might just plagiarise your recipe, replacing a few bits & peices to allow for what I have in stock. 

Is 600g a shit load of roasted barley ? Having never used it, Im wary of too much 'burnt' flavours


----------



## bradsbrew (14/4/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Manticle, have you done this recipe before, and if so how would you describe the end result upon tasting ?
> 
> I might just plagiarise your recipe, replacing a few bits & peices to allow for what I have in stock.
> 
> Is 600g a shit load of roasted barley ? Having never used it, Im wary of too much 'burnt' flavours



Manticles recipe looks pretty good. The roast and black go well with the oats. No need to be a Nanna with the roast mate, trust me.


----------



## Silo Ted (14/4/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Manticles recipe looks pretty good. The roast and black go well with the oats. *No need to be a Nanna* with the roast mate, trust me.



Cheeky bugger, I'll put you over my knee one of these days, young Bradley. :lol: 

Don't have any black patent, so I might as well go large on the roast barley for mine. I don't mind at all if it turns out a bit like Sheaf Stout - though I should go heavier on the chocolate as well. 

Do you think a small addition of brown malt would be a waste, and would end up being buried under the other flavours?


----------



## bradsbrew (14/4/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Cheeky bugger, I'll put you over my knee one of these days, young Bradley. :lol:
> 
> Don't have any black patent, so I might as well go large on the roast barley for mine. I don't mind at all if it turns out a bit like Sheaf Stout - though I should go heavier on the chocolate as well.
> 
> Do you think a small addition of brown malt would be a waste, and would end up being buried under the other flavours?



Subbing the black for choc would be fine. Choc is quite roasty within itself. Black gives an ashy twist. i wouldnt worry about the brown but if you have some special B handy tht adds a nice malt compexity. Naked oats are great too i actually like munching on them whilst crushing the bill.

Cheers


----------



## NeilArge (14/4/11)

manticle said:


> 74% MO
> 3.6% Victory
> 3.6% choc
> 2.5% black
> ...



Pretty similar to mine below, which I'm pretty happy with. I won't be changing this in a hurry. Roasting the oats until they give off that wonderful aroma of anzac biscuits is important, I think. Really helps mouthfeel, aroma and character.

Cheers

ToG

Recipe: MOFOall clear oatmeal stout
Brewer: Neil
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.39 L
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 68.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 65 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 72.99 % 
0.55 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 10.04 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 4.56 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC) Grain 4.56 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.65 % 
0.13 kg Roasted Barley (1270.0 EBC) Grain 2.37 % 
0.10 kg Black (Patent) Malt (1200.0 EBC) Grain 1.82 % 
65.00 gm Fuggles [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 33.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Fuggles [5.10 %] (10 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
0.29 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.48 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.44 L of water at 73.6 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.00 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C


----------



## manticle (14/4/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Manticle, have you done this recipe before, and if so how would you describe the end result upon tasting ?
> 
> I might just plagiarise your recipe, replacing a few bits & peices to allow for what I have in stock.
> 
> Is 600g a shit load of roasted barley ? Having never used it, Im wary of too much 'burnt' flavours



I have made an oatmeal stout once before but the recipe was slightly different. Probably similar but this particular one I designed today.

I've made a few stouts but mostly make cream stouts. The last oatmeal was good but I was playing with salt additions. Based on advice from others, I added sodium chloride and sodium bicarbonate and would describe the end result as being a touch too salty. Have avoided sodium anything and bicarbonate anything since.

This one will get calcium chloride only since I'm adding the dark grains at the end of the mash and therefore have no need for carbonates.

As for 600g being a lot - batch size is 30L and I would add 500g to a 20-22 L batch of cream stout for a wonderful coffee flavour so the 600 in this should be fine.

Tun of grunt - I might make as is and see how she goes. Should be a good winter warmer. I have a friend who's survived tongue cancer and was actually recommended 1 bottle of stout per day for aiding the recovery from chemo and radio. I aim to give him a good portion from this batch as long as it turns out OK.


----------



## Tim F (14/4/11)

Tim F said:


> We're brewing up a double batch of oatmeal stout tomorrow! Heres the plan:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 69.0 6.00 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 5
> ...



I drank the last bottle of this a couple of weeks ago. 2.5+ years in the bottle made it just beautiful. dark brown creamy foam, thick, syrupy mouthfeel with chocolate and toasty flavours.


----------



## NeilArge (14/4/11)

manticle said:


> I have made an oatmeal stout once before but the recipe was slightly different. Probably similar but this particular one I designed today.
> 
> I've made a few stouts but mostly make cream stouts. The last oatmeal was good but I was playing with salt additions. Based on advice from others, I added sodium chloride and sodium bicarbonate and would describe the end result as being a touch too salty. Have avoided sodium anything and bicarbonate anything since.
> 
> ...


Manticle

Yes, I would brew yours as planned - I think it looks great. Coincidentally, I have a great mate who loved the last batch of this (as he helped me down it) but who got the wrong ticket in the cancer lottery. So, this last batch is named after him and hopefully he will help me consume that as well (for medicinal purposes only, of course)..

Cheers

ToG


----------



## manticle (14/4/11)

Best of luck to your friend. It's a long hard road but my mate is testament to the fact that's it not final.

His was advanced when diagnosed too.


----------



## Silo Ted (15/4/11)

Tim F said:


> I drank the last bottle of this a couple of weeks ago. 2.5+ years in the bottle made it just beautiful. dark brown creamy foam, thick, syrupy mouthfeel with chocolate and toasty flavours.



Was that stored in a crown seal or a twist top bottle for that time ?


----------



## Frag_Dog (15/4/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Was that stored in a crown seal or a twist top bottle for that time ?



I'd be interested to know how the caps held up to rust and leaking. I'm thinking about waxing the OS I did in Feb and keeping it stored for a few years. Just worried about rust as it gets a bit humid in SEQ.


----------



## Tim F (15/4/11)

mine was just a standard crown seal, and it kept fine (standing up the whole time). Probably helped being a fairly big beer, it came out at 6.5%


----------



## aaronpetersen (15/4/11)

What's the logic behind adding the roast malts at the end of the mash? Is it simply to stop the mash pH getting too low during saccharification or is there more to it?
I did an OS on the weekend with Melbourne tap water and the mash pH came to 5.33 (when cooled to room temp) even with all the roast and crystal malts added. I should mention that I BIAB and had a mash thickness of ~7 L/kg which probably played a large part in why it didn't drop too low.

edit: more info


----------



## manticle (15/4/11)

Supposedly the resulting roasty flavour is smoother when the roasts are added later or to the sparge water.

I'll see for myself. The benefit is that I don't have to add carbonates which my rudimentary understanding of water chemistry suggests is preferred.


----------



## NeilArge (16/4/11)

manticle said:


> Best of luck to your friend. It's a long hard road but my mate is testament to the fact that's it not final.
> 
> His was advanced when diagnosed too.



And the same to your mate as well, manticle.

Cheers

ToG


----------



## manticle (16/4/11)

TunofGrunt said:


> And the same to your mate as well, manticle.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ToG



Thanks ToG. He's been given the all clear.

Quick question about my oats.

I've been told I can just chuck them into the mash rather than do a full cereal mash. I will be toasting them for nuttiness first.

Should I do a b-glucan rest at 40 degrees with the main mash?


----------



## WarmBeer (16/4/11)

manticle said:


> Thanks ToG. He's been given the all clear.
> 
> Quick question about my oats.
> 
> ...


Last OG I did, I didn't bother with a B-glucan rest, and had no problems sparging, but that oatmeal "slickness" wasn't as evident as I'd wanted either. 

I am planning another one, and this time will toast the oats beforehand, to see what difference this makes.

Will be watching this thread with interest.


----------



## notung (18/4/11)

I am brewing a milk stout with about 9% rolled oats at the moment. I'm not sure whether oats are commonly added to milk/cream stouts, but I figured the slicker/oilier/sweeter the better for this one!

In my last oatmeal stout I toasted up the oats for that lovely biscuity aroma & taste, but this time I haven't done it. I half wonder about mashing in some toasted muesli, raisins and all next time...

This brew is allowing me to try something I've always wanted to - using mineral spring water. This water is very hard and full of dissolved salts & minerals. I got it from down in Hepburn Springs. I'm keen to taste for differences.

2.29 kg Ale Malt Powells (2.3 SRM) Grain 58.75 % 
0.35 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 8.88 % 
0.23 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 5.94 % 
0.23 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5.90 % 
0.10 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (22.5 SRM) Grain 2.57 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 2.57 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 2.57 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (609.0 SRM) Grain 2.57 % 
11.11 gm Target [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Williamette [6.60 %] (15 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
0.40 kg Milk Sugar (Lactose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 10.27 % 
20.10 L Hepburn - Locarno spring, Vic Water 
1 Pkgs Whitbread Ale (Wyeast Labs #1099) Yeast-Ale 

Single infusion mash at 70C, then mash out.


----------



## keifer33 (18/4/11)

Just mashed in my version of an Oatmeal Stout, my first attempt and did a partial as I'm still not quite up-to full volume AG. ALso my first attempt at NC so will be interesting to see

Recipe: Uncle T's Oatmeal Stout (NC)
Brewer: Keith
Style: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: Partial Mash
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 15.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 37.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
500.00 gm Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 10.73 % 
1700.00 gm Coopers Stout [Boil for 15 min] Extract 36.48 % 
1900.00 gm Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 40.77 % 
450.00 gm Oats, Uncle Toby (2.0 EBC) Grain 9.66 % 
50.00 gm Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 1.07 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 1.07 % 
10.00 gm Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 0.21 % 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent (ADD @ 1mins NC) [4.80Hops 4.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 

Mash 67C Single infusion for 90 Mins


----------



## notung (18/4/11)

keifer33 said:


> Just mashed in my version of an Oatmeal Stout, my first attempt and did a partial as I'm still not quite up-to full volume AG. ALso my first attempt at NC so will be interesting to see
> 
> Recipe: Uncle T's Oatmeal Stout (NC)
> Brewer: Keith
> ...



This should turn out nicely. I remember Coopers Stout kits making nice beer just on their own. The acidulated malt is an interesting addition. I wonder if that's there just to help out with the mash chemistry, lowering pH etc?


----------



## keifer33 (18/4/11)

Yeah apparently meant to help and was recommended to do it but I think in such small amounts its just in my mind its helping. Been meaning to leave it out and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Dementedchook (2/4/14)

Planning on having my first crack at this style soon, I'm a little torn though. Too much roast/dark grain? Suggested bittering? Leaning toward 30-35IBU, if I keep the carafa and the roast.
In 23L:
4kg pilsner malt
.5Kg rolled oats
.3Kg Carafa II
.3Kg medium crystal
.3Kg chocolate
.3Kg roast barley

1.052 O.g. with a mash fairly high, say 68?


Bitter with magnum, maybe a cube hop with a little EKG.

S04 as the yeast.

I"m open to suggestions, like dropping the crystal for lactose or whatever. This'll be my first crack at the style, but I'm looking to make something with a little subtlety, but a nice chewy, thick, creamy beer.


----------



## Donske (3/4/14)

I'd cut the carafa mate, I brewed an almost identical recipe last winter and 300 grams each of roast barley and choc malt was enough for flavour and colour.


----------



## DAC (10/4/14)

Any thoughts on late hop add times as I no chill in cubes, cheers.


----------



## Dementedchook (12/4/14)

I've been running brewmate and using the no chill checkbox. Seems to work ok, from what I've read though, no chill additions are generally equivalent to about a 10 min addition.


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/4/14)

I've planned a oatmeal stout for next weekend. 

4.2kg Ale Malt 
650g Flaked Oats
300g Dark Caramalt
150g Chocolate Malt
150g Chocolate Wheat Malt

EKG - 80g @ 60mins = 40ibu

Whitbread Ale Wyeast 

Mashed at 68c for 60mins


----------



## TheWiggman (12/4/14)

I've got one in the keg at the moment with the following -

4.20kg pale
0.25kg flaked oats
0.20kg JW crystal (147 EBC)
0.16kg JW chocolate malt
0.07kg JW roasted barley

39g challenger at 60 min
16/16g challenger and EKG at flameout

Didn't have Ringwood Ale, used London Ale 1028 instead 

Credit to Greg Hughes for the recipe.
I overdid the sparge and ended up with something around 4% (OG was suppose to be 1.049, got 1.042). The plus was I got a lot more beer out of it.
I didn't do anything clever like roast the oats, just put it all in because it was pre-milled.

Delicious. My best brew so far. I hear 'winter warmer' often quoted but 'everyday drinking' suits me fine. I'm a fan of stout and will definitely make it again. It'd be even better with a higher ABV.


----------



## skb (19/4/14)

goatherder said:


> I made one on the weekend just gone. It's a repeat of the recipe I made 12 months ago which was tops. Silky smooth, heaps of flavour and a killer head on every glass. Last time I held the RB back until 15mins before the end of the mash, this time it went in at the start. I'm not anticipating a lot of difference. I'll use malted oats next time as my LHBS will have them in stock soon.
> 
> I think the important bits in an Oatmeal stout are:
> - Oats (kind of obvious)
> ...


Probably a stupid question but what is RB ?


----------



## gap (19/4/14)

skb said:


> Probably a stupid question but what is RB ?


5% Roast Barley


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/4/14)

I got my Oatmeal Stout brewed on the weekend and thought I would take some photos during the brew.

Grains as per recipe




Mash Temp setting - mashed in at 20c and set for 68c for 60mins



Mashed in



Start pump and mash cycle



End of the Mash 



Rolling boil 60min Hop addition - Pellets and Homegrown Leaf EKG



Transfer to FV @ 30c - cooled in fridge to 18c



Yeast Starter of Wyeast 1099 - 1.25lt - pitched next morning into oxygenated Pure O2 wort.



Signed of Fermentation with Krausen forming after 7hrs from pitching - 19c temp




This had a massive krausen after 24hrs which i thought i took a photo of but hadn't.

Today i checked the brew and after 48hrs the krausen was all gone and flocculated out, I checked the gravity and reading 1.020 - Target is 1.016 after mashing high at 68c. Pretty happy with a 2 day ferment, I will leave it till the end of the week to reach FG and clean up then cold crash for a week before packaging.


----------



## Red Baron (23/4/14)

It must be the season for Oatmeal stout.... I just bottled a 20L batch over the weekend:

(from memory- I'm at work)
3.5kg MO
0.5kg Instant Oats
0.3kg Choc
0.3kg Roast Barley
19g Cluster @60min
Fermented at 18deg with English ale yeast (craft brewer- not sure of the strain)

Can't wait to sample this weekend!
Cheers,
RB


----------



## panspermian (6/12/14)

Recipe taken from 'Craft Beer and Brewing'
Looking forward to this once the weather cools. Prob March or April.
Anyone tried this one?


----------



## hwall95 (15/4/15)

So my last Oatmeal stout just ran out  So better time then any to brew another. However this time I think I will use my previous recipe as the base (with some added base malt) but turn it into a mocha stout. My brother says he can get me cold drip coffee so I've asked for 1L, but will add it after fermentation based on taste. Current the plan is:

OG: 1.075 IBU: 35
FG: 1.020 Size: 23L

5.00kg Maris Otter - 63.3%
1.5kg Munich I - 19%
0.5kg Malted Oats - 6.3%
0.35kg Pale Choc Malt - 4.4%
0.3kg Lactose - 3.8%
0.25kg Roasted Barley - 3.2%
30g Magnum @ 60min
110g Cocao Nibs in after Fermentation
0.5L to 1L Cold Drip after Fermentation
Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale.

Mash at 67, Boil for 70min. Probably keg.


----------



## TheWiggman (15/4/15)

Malted oats? That's different. Where did you get them from or did you malt them yourself?


----------



## dicko (15/4/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Malted oats? That's different. Where did you get them from or did you malt them yourself?


http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3848

Available from most HB shops.

It is a finer grain and needs a closer crush or run it separately through your mill a few times.

It also need a mash rest close to protein temps....I have got some info on it somewhere but I am away from home at the moment.

I found a lot of info from Googling Oat Malt mash temps....Dont confuse it with flaked oats, it is entirely different.


----------



## TheWiggman (16/4/15)

Thanks, always learning.
My last oatmeal stout, brewed weekend before last, has quick oats but I just realised I have some flaked oats in the stash (used in an ESB). Might have to brew heaps of oatmeal stouts to see them impact each has on the final product.


----------



## shacked (6/7/16)

Howdy brewers, I'm planning on brewing my first oatmeal stout this weekend and wanted some feedback on my recipe. Please let me know your thoughts:

Oatmeal Stout

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.050
Total Hops (g): 45.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.26 %
Colour (SRM): 33.8 (EBC): 66.6
Bitterness (IBU): 29.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.400 kg Simpsons Maris Otter Malt (72.73%)
0.500 kg Flaked Oats (8.26%)
0.300 kg Muntons Chocolate, Pale (4.96%)
0.300 kg Heritage Crystal (Simpsons) (4.96%)
0.200 kg Melanoidin (3.31%)
0.200 kg Roasted Barley (3.31%)
0.100 kg Carafa III malt (1.65%)
0.050 kg Acidulated Malt (0.83%)

Hop Bill
----------------
30.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
15.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with WLP005 - British Ale


----------



## BradG (6/7/16)

Had a southern bay vanilla oatmeal stout last weekend. The most delicious beer I have ever (EVER EVER!) had.


----------



## rude (10/7/16)

shacked said:


> Howdy brewers, I'm planning on brewing my first oatmeal stout this weekend and wanted some feedback on my recipe. Please let me know your thoughts:
> 
> Oatmeal Stout
> 
> ...


I have'nt run you're grain bill through a water calc but see you used acidulated malt

What PH are you aiming for ?


----------



## manticle (10/7/16)

As above - large portions of roasted grain will acidify the mash (often below preferred pH levels) so the acidulated is not only likely unnecessary but likely going to affect flavour negatively.

Post is probably a bit late for this particular brew.


----------



## shacked (10/7/16)

With my water profile (Illawarra) and my mix of mash / sparge water, mash PH at room temp was 5.65 with no acid malt. The 50g drops the PH to 5.55.


----------



## manticle (10/7/16)

Measured?
Surprising but fair enough.


----------



## shacked (10/7/16)

Nah, based on the spreadsheet


----------



## manticle (10/7/16)

What's in your water?


----------



## manticle (10/7/16)

And full volume biab?

Otherwise mash pH before sparge is what you should look at, then acidify sparge if necessary.


----------



## shacked (10/7/16)

manticle said:


> And full volume biab?
> 
> Otherwise mash pH before sparge is what you should look at, then acidify sparge if necessary.


I do BIAB but reserve some water for a sparge. I was looking at mash PH before sparge.


----------



## manticle (10/7/16)

Then you're probably fine mate.


----------



## shacked (10/7/16)

Any other comments on the recipe?


----------



## manticle (10/7/16)

Looks fine. Could easily play around with proportions of one thing over another but that's just tweaking and is best done by you.


----------

